# Royal Nature Sea Salt



## acer (May 18, 2010)

sooooo, I got a bucket from ORG and am trying to figure out how much to use... the bucket says 1kg for 3 gallons. but I don't have a scale. does anyone know how many cups that is? I keep finding 3.5 cups but that seems like a lot, but kind of makes sense cause a bucket makes 181 gallons and there is ~60kgs of salt and the bucket is near full. I don't know. I think I'm over thinking things, lol.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

3kg sounds like a lot, but who knows. I know that for ~5g I use 2 and a bit cups (dry measure) of salt to mix to 1.024 sg.


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

just make a batch as per instruction or in this case 1 gallon to 1 cup and a bit let it settle and then use a refractometer to check your salinity.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

definitely invest in a refractometer. this way, you can always check and adjust to make the salinity perfect.

just a quick q, does ORG have $10 frags? I've never been, so im unsure.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

sweet ride said:


> just make a batch as per instruction or in this case 1 gallon to 1 cup and a bit let it settle and then use a refractometer to check your salinity.


yeah I was going to do this, but thought I check and see if someone actually knew. cause I'm lazy and didn't want to keep adding salt... then water... the screw up somehow and keep adding something. lol.

PACMAN.... not that I'm aware of, but they do have specials going on so they might soon.  you can always talk with Tom as well...


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Woah! 1kg for 3 gallons of water??? That's alot! I was plannin on heading to ORG for this salt too but never made it that far LOL. Maybe a blessing in disguise.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Woah! 1kg for 3 gallons of water??? That's alot! I was plannin on heading to ORG for this salt too but never made it that far LOL. Maybe a blessing in disguise.


yeah but a bucket makes 181 gallons of water where 1 bucket of IO makes 160... and when the Royal Nature was on sale it was a better deal.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

That was a good deal for Royal Nature at ORG. I've never heard of this brand until Tom sold it. It was all spoken for by the time I dropped by Tom's. Appereantly, it's the same sea salt that red sea and DD use just mixed with it's own formula.

Anyhow, like others mentioned. Go with a refractometer or borrow one from someone. Takes the guess work out of it. 

Or ask the guys on AP because I know alot of people there bought the same salt.

GL


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

I picked up a bucket,
Still sitting here,

1 kg does sound like alot.
What you need to do is bust out the refractometer and test it out.
Keep us updated id like to know also.

When I get around to useing mine, I'll take
CA,MG,ALK reading of the virgin water.


----------

